# Bay window



## Tonkadad (Jun 22, 2005)

My wife has decided she wants to install a bay window where we have a plate glass window. I am going to build the frame for the window and use the plate glass we already have and order the 2 side windows. 

I have a good idea about building the part where the windows go in, but not sure on how to build the top and bottom part. I have a roof overhang of 4' that would be about 16" from the top of the window. I assume I would want some slope on the top of the window and some supports coming off the wall for the bottom. 

Any input would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Bruce


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

16 inches isn't very far up. How far out are you pushing the plate?

When you glaze plate, don't forgot glazing tape between it and the stops. I also block up from the sill and keep a quarter inch air between glass and frame all the way around. You can fill this void with sealant, but if your using insulated glass you need to use a soft compatible sealant with the insulseal, or the window will fog.

Bob


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

If you are going to use the same size window and you are going to use the same size opening, you won't have a bay window. You will have a large garden style window. A bay is a 3 piece window with eht flakners either on 30 or 45 degrees. A bow is a window with 4 or more panes, usually of equal size and their angles compliment each other to create a round looking window. A garden window has 3 panes with 90 degree corners and often times a glass roof too.

Just do it right, ditch the old glass buy a whole new bay window unit and install it properly. It's not that hard.

Do it right nor not at all. Why half ass it?


----------



## Ray R (Dec 9, 2005)

I was taught to think of a bow window the same as a bow that shoots arrows a shape with a gentle curve. It limits the confusion.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Now now Grump, I don't consider a custom build half a$$. Without knowing what the existing product quality is, ya really can't make that assumption. He may just have a good plate of glass there, and if he does it right, quality could easily surpass some modern manufactured.

Bob


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

I'm with Grump on this one, - - a factory bay window will be mulled as a one-piece 'slim-n-trim' self-supporting unit, - - with a nice veneered plywood top and bottom, - - making it yourself will take up more time than the savings is worth, - - and will in all probability look 'bulky'.

You can probably get the whole unit for between $600 and $900, - - depending on the size and the type of flanks, - - that is, say, double-hung or casement.

I usually prefer 30 degree bays over 45's, - - not so obtrusive, - - but with a 4' roof overhang, - - I'd probably go with a 45, - - you can build a compound-angled (insulated) roof above, - - and I usually frame in a 2 X 4 space on the bottom to allow for r-11 or r-13 insulation, - - leave your bottom fascia boards 1/8" 'in' from the window unit so when it's done and wrapped you're not creating a water-catch.

You would usually attach cables (at an angle is fine) from above (inside your angled roof), - - and you can actually buy pre-made 'shelf' corbels for below, - - make backer plates to attach them and give a finished look.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Glasshousebltr said:


> Now now Grump, I don't consider a custom build half a$$. Without knowing what the existing product quality is, ya really can't make that assumption. He may just have a good plate of glass there, and if he does it right, quality could easily surpass some modern manufactured.
> 
> Bob


 Is there the potential that the quality will surpass that of mass manufactured units? Yes! But without knowing anything abotu Tonka, I feel that if you have to ask... you don't know how to do it, thus there will be a learning curve and quality will probably lack.

Buy a prebuilt unit. Do it right.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Two torpedoes to port captain. Splash.....'let this baby sink':cheesygri 

Bob


----------



## go dart (Dec 6, 2005)

need more imfom or a pict. grumps right buy that unit preassembled and include the cable system. will it be a walk out or seated bay. the 16" height to the soffitt is probably 11 to 12 so use a two step trim right to the soffitt and follow the angle of the bay with some overhang


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Isn't a 90deg bay known as a "box bay"? Garden windows are for countertop height is the way I explain the difference.


----------



## abelc (Dec 10, 2005)

*right on grumps*

Grumps is right. I replaced a homeowner project exactly like youre about to do. Honestly It didnt look very good at all. Slapped him in a bay and he loved it.For what its worth his wife gave him hell after he done it till he called me and had a new one put in Just warning ya!


----------



## housedocs (Jan 10, 2005)

I think Grumpy has the right solution as well, and he's pretty much explained all the reasons why, although abelc's post may be the most important deciding factor, if the wife ain't happy with the finished product, nobody in the house is going to be happy.


----------

